# J'Bo's Diary



## J'Bo (May 8, 2002)

Well day one after recieving excellent information from W8 and the rest of the awesome people on here.

To be honest the diet was only about 50% on track.
I made sure i had ample protein though.

Needed the protein to help repair my legs after this mornings grueling new program that W8 gave me. She said it was hardcore and so it sounded like a challenge. 100 reps of squats and 100 reps of deadlifts later i could barely reached the top of the stairs (the locker rooms are up a flight of stairs at my gym). Getting down the stairs was even more challenging. LOL. I had to let 3 people go in front of me while i clutched the railing for dear life. 

Saw one of my fitness friends at the gym and told her all about the website. Her name is Irka and she is excited to join. She is awesomely (is that a word?) dedicated to bettering her body, she lost about 40lbs to compete with me April.28th. 

Well as soon as i get a chance to get to the grocery store (probably Friday) i am going to step back into the diet world. As for now i am going to go against everything everyone has told me and enjoy one last dose of sugar. I just made apple crisp and its cooling up stairs. Hey it has oats in it, and apples! It is semi ok. LOL. Well you only live once and i still have 16 1/2 weeks til the next competition, so i will live a little. 

Hey i am going to go weigh myself hold on. The verdict: 132.5lbs and 13.2% bodyfat. Not bad for 4 monthes to go. Only 3% BF to lose.

Til tommorrow, when i will journal how bad my legs are. I love the pain though.


----------



## cornfed (May 8, 2002)

Congrats, J'Bo  
Sounds like yer off to the right track


----------



## w8lifter (May 9, 2002)

Awesome


----------



## J'Bo (May 9, 2002)

*Ouch!*

Day two

All i have to say is OUCH! I feel like a 90 year old who just finished running a marathon. Those 300 and some odd reps on the old legs, really worked my muscles (to say the least). 

I have a terrible cold where every 5 minutes i either sneeze or my eyes start tearing til i can't see. Head feels like a basket ball, but legs are feeling pretty good (you know that painful, tight good). 

I just want to post a note to anyone who is for some reason thinking of moving to Winnipeg, DON'T. It is similar to hell, in that it is May.9th and i woke up this morning to 1 foot of snow. I am so mad and tired of this silly town. 

My boyfriend is waiting for his Visa to come through so we can hopefully move south. I am a beach girl and could live with no snow 365 days a year. Snow is so overated! Its wet, cold and really has no function other than making my life a living hell. 

Sorry for the negative entry today, i am feeling kind of down. Geuss i need to go eat some sushi, that always makes me happy again. 

By the way i went to go get a litre of whipping cream in the carton ( i hope i got the right one) and some frozen strawberries for my creatine shake. I can't wait. The only thing they had at the store was half and half cream, homo, buttermilk, or whipping cream. Did i get the right one? I think i got too big of a carton, it only lasts 10 days and costs $5 Canadian. 

Til tommorrow, when i can feel my legs again. Hopefully!


----------



## cornfed (May 9, 2002)

Careful, alot of frozen strawberries have a load of sugar added!


----------



## J'Bo (May 9, 2002)

I double checked! None added.

Is the whipping cream the right stuff?

Thanks for looking out for me.


----------



## cornfed (May 9, 2002)

Sounds right, "heavy whipping cream"  fat will be the most prominent part of the nutritional info. 

...And anytime


----------



## w8lifter (May 9, 2002)

Yeah, I usually buy a pint of cream at a time.

LOL @ your snow rant...I so feel your pain, it's bloody cold as hell here too.

Anyway...is this good for your avatar?


----------



## J'Bo (May 9, 2002)

its perfect W8 !
thanks again.


----------



## J'Bo (May 9, 2002)

How can i post it?

Or can you?


----------



## J'Bo (May 9, 2002)

I hope these icons don't have any meanings, cause i just use them depending upon how i am feeling. Hehehe.

Hey anyone out there have any solutions for leg muscles that feel like they were put through a meat grinder. I am finding it hard to sit on the toilet never mind walk. 

I know your laughing Corndog (i mean cornfed). 

So i found out how i am going to get through the next four monthes without having any jam busters. Answer strawberry/cream shakes ummmmmmm. I think i'll have another.

Well tommorrow i journey into the world of triceps and chest and i can't wait. I love the triceps day, cause they are one of my strong points (they can always be bigger though). I'll keep posted, unless i pass away from killer legoma (a word from the jen-ictionary).


----------



## cornfed (May 9, 2002)

Not laughin' at all, I understand, though w/o carbs it's not as often... LOL  I can hear it now "too much info!!!"   right back at ya'  
Don't let these twits corrupt you into twisting my name.  I am the only respectable guy around here.  The rest a stuck in their prepubescent dogma, searching for answers w/ their heads in... [the sand].  And w8lifter...    ...well, there's no explanation suitable there 

For your legs, try an nice hot bath!  I like mine w/ Bubbles and a 'lil soft music...some rose petals and scented oils... candles ... a nice fluffy towel and robe... LOL   and I didn't mention that Bubbles is a great girl   j/k.  a hot soak works wonders, and do some stretching to keep the blood from pooling.


----------



## ZECH (May 10, 2002)

And just think...by the time they get feeling better, time to do it all again! And then the pain again.....so on and so on!!!!!


----------



## CLPgold (May 10, 2002)

Hello J'Bo   

It will be fun watching you reach your goals.

LMAO to corn.


----------



## J'Bo (May 10, 2002)

So i ventured back into "Iron Works" (the gym) this morning, and even though it was hard to get up the stairs i pushed on. Today was chest and tris day awe my favorite. I love when the horse shoes come out to play and the burns feel like fire (except in the legs). I did my triceps workout over on the womens only side of the gym. I think the women think i am nuts. There arent many (if any) hard core female pushers on the females only section. My grunting and hard breathing must sound a little perverted to them, to me it helps push forward. Some times however i breath extra hard because i forgot to breath on my set before. 

Tonight is our fundraiser to raise money to bring Jenny Hendershott in to preform at the June.22nd contest. I hope it goes off without a hitch and the money rolls in. 

The snow here is starting to melt, but could never be gone soon enough. May and snow, what kind of sick joke is this? Defiantely time to make tracks and split from this city. 

The strawberry shakes i had yesterday were in my dreams last night, thats right i dream about food 50% of the time. The other 50% of the time it is about men with muscles (the bigger the better). 

Time to go into the shower to try to soothe the aching legs. Can't wait til tommorrow when i have sore chest and tris to add to the legs. Heeehe,  i love it.


----------



## w8lifter (May 10, 2002)

OMG....I like you LOL     Strawberries & cream and men w/ muscles


----------



## CLPgold (May 10, 2002)

Good call w8.  DAMN!!!  I'm in reverse order though, men w/muscles, then strawberries and cream.  Mmm mmm.  Gonna go to bed soon and dream about...


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> OMG..     Strawberries & cream and men w/ muscles



W8, baby, HOW about Strawberries and cream, licked off of men with muscles!  (which I resemble)


DP


----------



## w8lifter (May 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> 
> W8, baby, HOW about Strawberries and cream, licked off of men with muscles!  (which I resemble)
> ...



Well....that's what I had in mind


----------



## J'Bo (May 11, 2002)

It's Saturday morning and no real heavy signs of damage on the chest/ ticeps, except for some tightness. I geuss my body is starting to realize that i am not going to let up on it until it starts packing on some muscle. Was up late last night, and these eggs aren't going down so easy. I wasn't going to even attempt the oatmeal this morning, since it is such a phobia of mine. 

The fundraiser last night was, ummmm lets say "a fundloser", unfortunately we did not do as well as had hoped. You win some you lose some. All the Winnipeg fitness chicks were there though, and it was good to see them all. Had a blast!

It's shoulders day, so i will let you all know how it goes.

Til then.


----------



## Leslie (May 28, 2002)

Hi- I was wondering how tall you were. I hope you don't mind me looking at your entries. I am just trying to collect ideas for my own fitness regime.


----------



## J'Bo (May 28, 2002)

I don't mind at all.
I am 5'9.
Anyother questions you have just ask, i am happy to answer anything.


----------



## Leslie (May 29, 2002)

wow- thats pretty good- I am 5'10 at 148 lb, body fat unknown(I really need to get that measured, huh?) My b-friend(also VERY much into body building) says I am probably about 14-15%. I am trying to lose either 10 lbs-or 5% body fat. My cardio is thru the roof, weights are ok- but I think my diet is screwy.  I like you dream about food- but I am twisted in the fact that I will literally PLAN my day around food- pretty pathetic- My b-friend says I live like I am in competion -only I have nvr competed! ( : Anyhow if you could post your diet-that would be cool. It will be interesting and motivational to see your progress!! Good luck!


----------



## J'Bo (May 29, 2002)

Well i wish i was 148lbs and 15%. I am dying to put some muscle on and its killing me how long it takes. I can't do any cardio or else i lose everything i have worked for so i have to watch very carefully. When i am competiting i plan my day around eating too, so its not that uncommon (but is a little screwy to some). You thinking of competiting? In fitness or bodybuilding? Where do you live? I love to hear about how you got to 148lb and 15%. I geuss if we both posted our diets we could compare. I am in that depressing after competition mode right now and feel like i am a bowl of jello and rakey. I never knew how bad the after effects of a compeition would be. I thought that i was different and that i wouldn't be effected, now i hold food like i have never before. I never have been this soft and feel terrible. I used to (pre comp) be able to eat what ever i wanted and it would be burnt off before i could say awww. Now i hold everything. It may be just mental though. I do feel metal though. Sorry about rambling, bad day i geuss. My diet right now is not really on track, i am 14 weeks out and dont know if i can reach my goals, but i am going to try with motivation from people around me. My diet looks like this though (when i stick to it).

Meal 1: (pre w/o)
4 egg whites (1 yolk)
1/2 cup oatmeal w/ 1 Tablespoon sugar free jam
1 teaspoon creatine w/ 1/4 cup juice

Meal 2: (post w/o)
4 strawberries
3 Tablespoons whipping cream
1 teaspoon creatine

Meal 3: (2 hours later)
tin tuna
1 Tablespoon mayo
3/4 cup brown rice
celery
1/4 cup pecans

Meal 4:
fruit
1 Tablespoon peanut butter or 13 nuts
1 scoop protein powder w/ water

Meal 5:
chicken breast, veggie ground round, turkey breast, or steak
2 cups green veggies
1/4 yam or 1/2 cup rice
1 Tablespoon of fat (dressing if having salad or else nuts)

Meal 6:
turkey breast or tuna
1 Tablespoon peanut butter
or 
protein shake and hemp oil
or
chicken and peanut butter
or
tuna and mayo

By the way, what is wrong with 148lbs and 15%?
What is it that you want to do?
Staying at low levels of bodyfat like 10% all the time is very hard on your body. It is also very hard on your reproductive organs, so if your planing on having children be careful.
I think that 13-14% is a more healthy range for women.
15% is great though.
I competed in that picture at 12%.


----------



## w8lifter (May 29, 2002)

I'm sure you meant to add a protein shake to meal two  lol

J'bo....how's it going? are you still eating like crap?....do you want me to kick your ass?  14 weeks out, you can do it, but start cleaning up now! We'll do it together, K? I needed a goal so I'm dieting for the musclemania, even though I'm not competing in it. So....post what you've eaten today!


----------



## tgkfour1 (May 29, 2002)

J'Bo

Keep up the great work!

Something about the dedication of the women on this site has been in the back of my head for the past four weeks and lit a fire under my ass!

It has really been great to hear le bodybuilders de femmes canadien and their driven attitudes.

Made me realize where my gaps were & where I need to be.

Keep it up! BTW nice B&W picture- you've got fab abs!


TGK


----------



## Leslie (May 29, 2002)

Gosh, thanks J'Bo but I really don't feel like I look great. I am not competing =but its something that I do hope do do one day . I am always hard on myself but I have been in real focus in losing that 3% fat or 8lbs...Your diet looks ideal. Mine is probably the reason I am not getting what I want. I jumped on the Carbs are bad bandwagon and have been doing low carb,high fat/protien for the past 2 1/2 weeks. i do notice some changes though- don't laugh but this is what i basically eat:
Mon-Fri
(1) coffee w/ cream ( I know...)
(2) scoop of Designer Protein and 2 Tbsp Peanut Butter (yum)
(3) Chicken Breast w/ cheese,peppers
(4)Cottage cheese
(5)Chicken w/ cheese,peppers
(6) scoop of Designer w/ 2 Tbsp Peanut Butter(yum)
(7) Tuna patty or 6 eggwhites w/ cheese

Sat-Sun 
I will go high carb adding brown rice and oatmeal ect to my diet raising the carbs and I will eliminate the Peanut Butter.

My b-friend says I am eatting too little and if I want more muscles I need more cal yada yada yada..But I nvr listen to him- Maybe your feedback will do me some good.....W8lfter if ur reading this I wouldn't mind hearing your opinion either!


----------



## J'Bo (May 29, 2002)

w8lifter

Are you joking you really don't want me to post what i have eaten today. You guys just want to make fun of me!

Actually i have eaten good today so far (haha its only 11am here).
4 egg whites (1 yolk)
1/2 cup oatmeal (i got it down)
1Tablespoon sugar free jam (added to oatmeal umm)

Yesterday was a disaster, i went out for the first time after the competition with my fitness friends. Ohh boy food, bad food.

P.S i love that killer leg workout by Jason lamound on your website i am on week 3 of it.

P.S.S Regards to the meal 2 you guys told me creatine instead of protein cause you dont need protein right after a workout. Maybe i misunderstood?

P.S.S.S Yes please kick my ass. I need help i am addicted to sugar. Still at 15% though.


----------



## J'Bo (May 29, 2002)

Thanks tgkfour1

Too bad they are all hidden right now.
The creatine bloats me!

Signed floating whale.


----------



## J'Bo (May 29, 2002)

Leslie2196

It sounds like your diet just needs a little tweaking.
More green veggies and carbs is my opinion.
I am sure W8 will agree.

I think that you should start thinking about competiting. I waited 3 years to compete because i wanted to be "my perfect" the first time i got on stage. But as i realized that time will never come. So do it while you can, because tommorrow could be too late. 

With all the help on this forum, you can definately get started and do really well. I will post a message later on how i got started and what you have to do. Hopefully it will get you excited enough to get your but out and try it.  

Think about it and i'll message later on today. Right now i am going to gymnastics to watch some of the Canadian National girls routines (it inspires me to get my ass in gear).


----------



## Leslie (May 29, 2002)

great I look fwd to your next post! I would love to compete for fun-But to be honest- the biggest thing holding me back from competing is because of the routine. I mean aren't gymnastics skills a requirementment? I am NOT a gymnast...


----------



## w8lifter (May 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> w8lifter
> 
> P.S.S Regards to the meal 2 you guys told me creatine instead of protein cause you dont need protein right after a workout. Maybe i misunderstood?
> ...



No no no girl you misunderstood! First, that was Cornfed's suggestion, not mine! I will give him shit for confusing ya! What he was saying was take your creatine w/ your berries immediately post w/o, then follow up w/ your protein/fat about 15 minutes later. You most definitely need protein post w/o!

Now, I'm not a big expert on creatine, but I always just mix the protein, berries and creatine together and drink it down, it works fine for me. The fact of the matter is you need an insulin spike w/ creatine to get the most out of it. The best thing would be to take his suggestion, but YMMV.

You must stop eating sugar! You can drop fat eating more calories w/ a high fat/low carb ZERO sugar diet than you could using a low fat/high carb/sugar diet! 14 weeks out girl....start cleaning it up now and it will be a lot easier later....you can still give yourself a cheat once a week if you start now, but if you w8 till the last second you're going to be dieting HARD for 8 weeks w/ no cheats!

I'm glad you're enjoying that leg program


----------



## w8lifter (May 29, 2002)

Leslie...you're diet's pretty good...not sure of the breakdown of the Designer...has it got carbs?....I'd go w/ 35 g of protein & 1 tbsp of peanut butter for one shake and 35g protein & flax for the other.  Cottage cheese alone isn't enough for a meal, unless you're eating 1.5 cups of it ....and w/ the carbs/sugar I wouldn't suggest it.  Definitely add some more veggies in there


----------



## w8lifter (May 29, 2002)

Oh, and J'bo...I already screwed up my diet for today....no cheats or anything, but I sorta forgot that salmon didn't have enough protein for one meal...so I'm a little low on pro and a little high on fat ....oh well....what's the rest of your day looking like?


----------



## Leslie (May 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Leslie...you're diet's pretty good...not sure of the breakdown of the Designer...has it got carbs?....I'd go w/ 35 g of protein & 1 tbsp of peanut butter for one shake and 35g protein & flax for the other.  Cottage cheese alone isn't enough for a meal, unless you're eating 1.5 cups of it ....and w/ the carbs/sugar I wouldn't suggest it.  Definitely add some more veggies in there


 Designer has 2g carbs and 1.5g fat and 17.5g whey protein. It isn't a shake- I just mix it w/ my spoon. I am addicted to peanut butter and cottage cheese. But as soon as the cottage cheese runs out I will eliminate it. As for flax- I just bought ground flax- Never taken it before though. Do you just swallow a Tbsp of it? Veggies-for real?- Besides vitamins and minerals do they serve a purpose- or are they just extra filling carbs? Thanks for helping me out guys!


----------



## Leslie (May 29, 2002)

J'Bo sorry for geting advice here in your diary- I think I need to start my own huh?  LOL


----------



## w8lifter (May 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> J'Bo sorry for geting advice here in your diary- I think I need to start my own huh?  LOL






Ground flax is more used for fibre than it's EFA's....You can mix it w/ your oats, shakes, protein pancakes, tuna patties, etc. Use Flax seed oil for fats...and you would either down it straight (not suggested if you're just getting used to it  ) or add it to your veggies, tuna, shakes, etc.

Yes, eat your veggies, didn't your mom tell you ....you'll need the fibre, vitamins & bulk (they'll fill you up if you're still hungry and can't eat any more fat/pro)

Use 1.5 scoops of that protein per meal...17g isn't enough.


----------



## J'Bo (May 29, 2002)

Leslie2196

I like sharing my diary with people, so continue please.
This way i can also get the information given to you.


----------



## J'Bo (May 29, 2002)

Leslie2196 " I would love to compete for fun-But to be honest- the biggest thing holding me back from competing is because of the routine. I mean aren't gymnastics skills a requirementment? I am NOT a gymnast..."
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I am so glad you said that. That is exactely what i had said 8 monthes ago. I started training in October for my April show, but before that i had no gymnastics or strength moves. Thanks to an incredible pro fitness athlete (Kary Odiatu) she got over 15 girls ready for the show. Kary has done so much for us "fitness chicks" in Manitoba and made it easy for us to compete.  I prior to October could not even do a proper cartwheel, and i preformed 8 monthes later and did a backhandspring. I had no flexiblity and serious rythmn problem. Haha. A friend of mine who competed with me lost 50 lbs to compete, a 35 year old woman with 4 kids also competed, and a girl who had never even lifted a weight competed and did really well. It suprisingly doesnt take that long, if you have the muscle you are ahead of schedule already. Remember you are judged on your physique twice and your routine only once (in IFBB anyways). An ok routine and an awesome body will win every time. When i started i thought i would do poorly in the routine and kick ass in the body, well things changed and i was marked 2nd all around for my routine and 4th and 3rd for my physique. 

Anyways these are some of the things that can help you get started:

Think about your skills right now. Have you taken dance lessons, cheer leading, gymnastics or anyother types of sports?
Anything helps and build a routine according to your strengths. I wasn't a good dancer and my flexibility was weak, but my strength was way up there and i could hold a press hold for 20 sec. almost. Don't think about creating a routine but rather gaining skills to build a routine. 

Think about taking a dance class, adults gymnastics, or anyother helpful classes. Gymnastics is not a must in any routine, but it adds preformance value.

Watch a pro fitness show, they will inspire you to no end and will give you endless ideas for your routine.  

Surf the web for fitness posing suits and routine costume ideas. There are plenty of custom suit and dress designers that make costumes. Ask around and you can usually find a reputable one. I did this really early on in my training so that come diet time i did not have to worry about these things. Plus take note of hair styles (should be out of your face), make up (heavy nut not clown like), jewellery (earings and hair clips only), look for heels (make sure you do this early sometimes near competition season they raise the prices).

Plan your monthes and i suggest having your entire routine choreographed and ready to start practicing a minimum of 3 monthes out from the comp. This will give you enough time to build up the endurance and to finalize changes in good time. 

Oh yah forgot about the thing you have to do before you do your routine, get your music made. Pick music that you like and that makes you move. Keep in mind some transitions that should be very upbeat and involve the audience somehow. Maybe have some lip syncing parts. 

These are all fitness specific things to do.
Don't forget to get your diet and training plan in order for the monthes up to your comp. Ask as many questions from people you look up to in the sport or you see as a role model.

Make sure you really write out your long term and short term goals to help you organize everything you have to do.
There is alot to be done to prepare for a show, mental, physical, and definately emotional (believe me its not the same as mental prep).

Getting into fitness this past year has changed my life. I have met so many awesome people and shared so many great moments of pure satisfaction. Not to mention that you have a dealine to get looking awesome. 

If you have any other questions let me know.

P.S i am going to do a round-off backhandspring in my next routine. Anything is possible if you want it bad enough.


----------



## w8lifter (May 29, 2002)

That was a great post J'bo


----------



## J'Bo (May 29, 2002)

ok ok W8 i know i need to smarten up, its like i am out of control right now. They should have help groups for sugar addicts.

Confession: Last contest i cheated up to 1 week out. So in reality i only dieted for 1 week. I was nuts. 4 weeks out i went nuts one day and ate 18 chocolate cookies. 

My bodyfat never goes past 17% and even though i am still eating bad i am only 15%. But i feel like shit. And i complain about not being able to gain muscle. Geuss i know why! 

well i am confessing do you really want to hear what i ate yesterday and today?

Man i am going to be soooo imbarrased 

Tuesday: 
meal 1 (if you want to call it that)
chicken breast stuffed with feta, parm, sun-dried tomatos, olives

meal 2 
strawberries and cream shake with protein

meal 3 
2 pieces flax seed bread, 75 grams corned beef, 2 tablespoons havarti cheese, mayo, mustard sandwich, with watermelon and 1/2 bag of chips (make me sick)

meal 4
3/4 cup basmati rice, 1/2 orange pepper, 6 shrimp, 1 tablespoon bbq sauce, corn on the cob, 1 teaspoon butter, salt

meal 5
movie popcorn

meal 6 
earls pizza with shrimp, pesto, sun dried tomatos, feta cheese

Wednesday
meal 1 
creatine in 1/4 cup juice
1/2 cup oatmeal with 1 tablespoon sugar free jam
4 eggs (1 yolk)

meal 2
1/2 bag chips
tin tuna with celery and mayo
3/4 cup basmati rice

Ok thats full confession, it took alot of guts to do that.
Now ill go weigh myself: 132lbs at 14% bodyfat.
Told you i just dont gain fat either.

Signed desperate sugar eater.


----------



## w8lifter (May 29, 2002)

Yes, that did take a lot of guts to post that! I know I refuse to post in my journal when I'm eating like shit. So now that you see it in print, you're not going to eat it anymore right?

And ........don't be using "I don't gain fat" as an excuse  You are  a fitness competitor, people look up to you, seek your advice...even if 'you' think your physique isn't 'perfect' (we are all our own worst critic) there are people at your gym...regular everyday non-competing people who look at you and see strength and want to know how you got to where you are....keep that in mind next time you want sugar 

Now seriously, .....you would not crave sugar anymore if you cut it out of your diet...first couple of days are obviously the toughest. Give yourself a few days, and you won't even miss it!


----------



## J'Bo (May 29, 2002)

Ok tommorrow is a new day.
A sugar free one.
Thanks W8, it means alot to me.

I'll let you know how tommorrow goes.


----------



## w8lifter (May 30, 2002)

That's good girl! Hopefully, I don't screw my diet up today too


----------



## J'Bo (May 30, 2002)

Well here it goes, at this moment i am eating my meal one:
1/2 cup oatmeal with 1 tablespoon sugar free jam
4 egg whites (1 yolk)
25 grams turkey breast

What should i take my creatine with?
I am leaving for the gym in one hour.
I usually take it with a powdered juice crystal.


----------



## J'Bo (May 30, 2002)

Ok meal two: post workout
1 teaspoon creatine, 3 tablespoons heavy cream, 1 scoop protein, 4 strawberries.
As i was grabbing my strawberries from the freezer i stared at those cookies for about 5 min. but W8's voice kapt haunting me to put them down. So no cookies today. No cheats so far.


----------



## nikegurl (May 30, 2002)

Hi J'Bo.  You were so honest - I will be too!  I've always been a freak for sugar and desserts.  I'm the sort of person who would gladly skip meals and only eat dessert.  Seriously.  I've always tried to watch it and keep it under control but it was always a real effort.  (lucky me I've never been overweight.  not as lean as i want and all that but always "thin")

ANYWAY - since i started following the DPw8 / BBP eating plan the cravings are 95% gone.  i can honestly say that there has been pie and cookies in the house (my bf and his daughter eat it) and i've been able to sleep nights.  i don't think about dessert all the time and crave it like i always have.

(i do crave bread and pasta sometimes though)  there is hope here!  they baked brownies last weekend.  there was a time that i would have easily eaten 1/2 the pan.  i'm not so much glad that i didn't.  i'm glad that it wasn't torture not to.

anyway - enough about me.  just saying it really does get easier!  (if only the visions bread and pasta would stop haunting me i'd be set!)

have a great day!


----------



## J'Bo (May 30, 2002)

Thanks nikegurl!
I know there is a silver lining to my addiction.  

I just want to let everyone know that i just looked in the mirror and i can notice a small difference in my delts. Thanks to W8 and gopro i can see that pushing hard and eating right will get me to the goals i have set. 

Thanks everyone.

P.S i dont think anyone else would notice the difference, but i do.


----------



## J'Bo (May 30, 2002)

By the way i just ate meal three W8.
You will be so proud.

chicken, shrimp, and veggie stir fry with cashews
3/4 cup rice

Hows that for a sugar addict.
12 hours and counting.


----------



## w8lifter (May 30, 2002)

Excellent J'bo  I haven't screwed up my diet yet today either!


----------



## J'Bo (May 30, 2002)

W8

When is the musclemania?
Good to hear your on track too.


----------



## J'Bo (May 31, 2002)

Well W8
I have taken on a huge challenge last night.
I have decided that i may do the June.22nd physique challenge.

So no sugar for this chick, regardless of my cravings.
I am going to need help though.

And some instructions on what to do for this diet.
Kinda clueless.
Never had to diet so fast.
I am at 14% and want to get to 11%

Ideas?


----------



## w8lifter (May 31, 2002)

Is it possible to get from 14 to 11 in 3 weeks?  lol

Okay post your diet that you will use from this day on  and your cardio routine and we'll see what you have


----------



## J'Bo (May 31, 2002)

W8 are you laughing at me?

Check out my thread under training titled i desperately need your opinion. I could use your help dealing with the perv clan. Plus your opinion on what everyone is saying.

I really don't know what my diet will be? 
As for cardio, i was thinking 2 times a week for 40 minutes.
I did more than that last time and i started dropping too fast.
Plus i am doing my bench steps 3 sets 2 times a week.

I'll post my old diet and try to make some changes for you to see.


----------



## ZECH (May 31, 2002)

i GUESS YOU DON'T BELIEVE ME???


----------



## J'Bo (May 31, 2002)

Believe you?


----------



## w8lifter (May 31, 2002)

No, I'm not laughing at you girl, sorry to give that impression 

I don't have time right now, but I'll be back w/ a diet for you that we can work on. In the meantime, if you could post the diet you used last time, that would be helpful....and how long you used it for.


----------



## J'Bo (May 31, 2002)

Sorry i misunderstood you.
This is my diet but i have only been on it for about a week.
Lost 1% and 2 lbs though.

Meal 1: (pre w/o) 
4 egg whites (1 yolk) 
1/2 cup oatmeal w/ 1 Tablespoon sugar free jam 
1 teaspoon creatine w/ 1/4 cup juice 

Meal 2: (post w/o) 
4 strawberries 
3 Tablespoons whipping cream 
1 teaspoon creatine 

Meal 3: (2 hours later) 
tin tuna 
1 Tablespoon mayo 
3/4 cup brown rice 
celery 
1/4 cup pecans 

Meal 4: 
fruit 
1 Tablespoon peanut butter or 13 nuts 
1 scoop protein powder w/ water 

Meal 5: 
chicken breast, veggie ground round, turkey breast, or steak 
2 cups green veggies 
1/4 yam or 1/2 cup rice 
1 Tablespoon of fat (dressing if having salad or else nuts) 

Meal 6: 
turkey breast or tuna 
1 Tablespoon peanut butter 
or 
protein shake and hemp oil 
or 
chicken and peanut butter 
or 
tuna and mayo 

Thanks girl!


----------

